# Yard explained by engineer (great footage)



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Great video. I use to listen to the yard crews on my scanner when I lived in Chicago. They were very entertaining.


----------



## DavyR (Jan 6, 2012)

Enjoyed this very much! Thanks for posting. I'm in Pittsburgh!


----------



## JKP (Jan 19, 2019)

Thanks for posting:thumbsup:


----------

